# Married 3 years for the first time



## Remi mom (Mar 26, 2021)

So I’m married, first time ever. I’m 46, getting ready to turn 47. I can say I love him- but boy is it hard adjusting to another persons needs,
We have been married 3 years, dated 1 year. Does anyone elSe have trouble adjusting after being single a long time?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Has he been married before?


----------



## Remi mom (Mar 26, 2021)

Diana7 said:


> Has he been married before?


Yes- 2x


Diana7 said:


> Has he been married before?


yes2x


Diana7 said:


> Has he been married before?


yes-2x


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

By year 3 things were fine. That first year though. . . . whoa was that rough. I was 41. He was 36 when we married both for the 1st time, no kids. After being alone for so long it was tough to re-adjust to be part of a team. That metaphor got me through . . .what would my teammate do? how would I react if he did what I'm about to do? would I want to be told X? is it fair to my teammate if I do this? 

The fact that you are his 3rd wife doesn't bode well though. He may just suck at being married because he never took the time to consider his spouse when he acts or doesn't act. Don't take all this on yourself. 

Now is the time to communicate about needs, wants & expectations.


----------

